# Soda bottles as pots?



## mormodes (Mar 2, 2015)

Someone here used old 1 liter soda bottles as pots for their paphs and phrags, the bottle opening at the bottom for drainage - I think... This is my question. When using an old soda bottle as a pot do you cut off the top or invert it and hang the pot? I can't remember. The result is a tall skinny pot for long roots.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 2, 2015)

the official manual says cut of the top.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 2, 2015)

Probably would work well as s/h for phrags


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 2, 2015)

Friend up north used to use any plastic container for s/h; I used to use tall plastic cups as well


----------



## mormodes (Mar 2, 2015)

Thanks guys!


----------



## lepetitmartien (Mar 2, 2015)

It's regularly used for S/H amongst amateurs in France.

I use 1,5 l soda bottles as incubators for cuttings of Vanilla.


----------



## abax (Mar 3, 2015)

One of the best Ghost orchids I've ever seen was growing
in a cut out plastic milk jug.


----------



## Jenn4a (Mar 4, 2015)

I potted my Ho Chi Minh in a cut up bottle. I just poked holes through, and then cut up the sides. I even made some holes near the top so I could hang it if I wanted to. 
I like using bottles because I can make them as tall or as short as I want them to be. I'm also considering those small clear dessert dishes. They have ones around 4oz - 8oz that could be perfect. (I mean really small pots for seedlings.)


----------



## paphioboy (Mar 4, 2015)

I just cut the bottle in the middle, and invert the top section. It fits perfectly in the bottom bit.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Mar 4, 2015)

Hello,

This is how I was using soda bottles to grow Disa:














It worked well until I started messing with the system and offering fertilizer. Big mistake...

Anyone have a source of live sphagnum moss here in the US?


----------



## limuhead (Mar 5, 2015)

I would cut off the bottom. If you did you could save the cap and use it to soak your plants. Like a S/H for dummies. Put the top on, fill it with fert solution and let it soak. You could do the same when you want to flush the media. I used to raise Betta splendens in soda bottles with the bottoms cut off. I put dish soap caps on the tops(same size threads) and had them in a rack with plastic gutter under them that drained into a plastic trash can. When you change the water you only change 1/2 of it to avoid too drastic ph change. Drain 1/2 the water, then cap it. Worked really good. I think it would be great for orchids too.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 5, 2015)

You can get live moss from ebay. You can culture dry moss back to live w/ water and sun.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 5, 2015)

limuhead said:


> I would cut off the bottom. If you did you could save the cap and use it to soak your plants. Like a S/H for dummies. Put the top on, fill it with fert solution and let it soak. You could do the same when you want to flush the media. I used to raise Betta splendens in soda bottles with the bottoms cut off. I put dish soap caps on the tops(same size threads) and had them in a rack with plastic gutter under them that drained into a plastic trash can. When you change the water you only change 1/2 of it to avoid too drastic ph change. Drain 1/2 the water, then cap it. Worked really good. I think it would be great for orchids too.



do you have a pic of this system?

(speaking of bettas, instead of a "war and peace" vase of spathylatum and betta, I wonder if one could replace the spath with a phrag)


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 5, 2015)

TyroneGenade said:


> Hello,
> 
> This is how I was using soda bottles to grow Disa:
> 
> ...



is there a drainage hole in the bottle (side or bottom)?


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 5, 2015)

Was that straight live sphagnum as media and open water on the bottom? Looks interesting


----------



## TyroneGenade (Mar 5, 2015)

Hi, I had drainage holes on the side, about 2 cm from the base. There was always water at the bottom and I would just flush it daily. There is a layer of gravel and then the moss is on top of it. I had poor results keeping the moss fully submerged. It needs air.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 5, 2015)

thanks


----------



## TyroneGenade (Mar 5, 2015)

Eric, any hints to finding live moss on Ebay. I can only find overseas sources...


----------



## mormodes (Mar 6, 2015)

Thanks for all the pics. 

Whatever happened to the fellow from France, I think his name was Raul. He built a greenhouse and hurt his back in doing so? He used to post a lot of pics of a variety of orchids. I think he was one of the first posting about plants in soda bottles.


----------



## naoki (Mar 6, 2015)

TyroneGenade said:


> Eric, any hints to finding live moss on Ebay. I can only find overseas sources...



I put one of my D. uniflora in the same way as yours. This one seems to be growing well. But somehow Fairbanks Sphagnum is super slow (and difficult) grower.

From googling, I think that you can find Sphag bog slightly East of your place (3hr of drive). email sent about the location.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Mar 6, 2015)

Thanks, Naoki.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 6, 2015)

Just make sure the bog moss doesn't have fly or other eggs in it or you'll have metallic green flies in your house! Have to do something to neutralize critter life before bringing mosses indoors


----------

